# Looking for a good Rukis quote for a friend's birthday. Help!



## mouthfulofbees (Nov 19, 2020)

Hey hey, some friends and I are in need of a quote or something of the like from Rukis' work. We would like to incorporate it into a friend's birthday present as he's a big fan, but we're at a loss which one to choose or where to even get started! The forums were suggested to me as a good place to ask for help, so I'd very much appreciate any suggestions on good / popular quotes or something like that. Thanks a lot!


----------



## JuniperW (Nov 19, 2020)

There's a quote from the end of Heretic that I particularly liked (honestly, the whole book is just amazing although this passage is the one that stood out to me the most). Thankfully, I had it highlighted on my Kindle so I didn't need to go digging through the last few chapters again 

_It didn't matter if we weren't bound by blood. Family requires no breeding, no blood...only love. _


----------



## AirForce (Mar 3, 2021)

Even a very good gift idea, my friend is a big fan too ! Thank you for the idea


----------



## AirForce (Mar 7, 2021)

Even a very good gift idea, my friend is also a big fan ! Thanks for the idea. I was thinking with my friends to make her an interesting and special gift that will remind her of her childhood. I found an online store https://www.kidssuperherocapes.com/adult-cape-and-adult-mask / who can make custom-made superhero costumes, or even make a costume that you want a superhero to go with, may be a non-existent superhero, as they still make your costume according to your wishes. Now I have two ideas, and here I will think , I will talk to my friends, and we will already decide what will be the best gift: D . I hope that my idea will also help others .


----------

